# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترميم معدل داوطلب نظام قديم(٨٤_٩٧)

## Win_gold

.......

----------


## _Mammad_

چرا هزینه اضافه وقتی داره اوضاع کاملا به نفع تاثیر مثبت پیش میره؟
من مطمئنم آخرش مثبت میشه ولی میخوان طولش بدن بخاطر اینکه اولا بچه ها بیخیال پشت کنکور بشن
دوما جیباشون رو از ترمیم پر کنند
شما هم ک حاضر واسه اینکار  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Mammad_

> نه خب،من فقط ميخواستم بدونم كه ميشه يا نه. من صبر ميكنم دي ماه اگر قطعي موند ميرم ترميم معدل.


آها شرمنده پس

----------


## God_of_war

من در شهری غیر از شهری که در آن در امتحانات سال سوم شرکت کرده ام زندگی می کنم آیا می توانم در شهر جدید در ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم ؟ به طور مثال دانش آموزی که در شهری زندگی می کرده که منطقه دو محسوب می شده و در امتحانات نهایی شرکت نموده جهت شرکت در ترمیم معدل باید در شهر دیگر نیز که منطقه دو محسوب می شود در این طرح شرکت نماید و در شهرهای منطقه سه یا یک نمیتواند شرکت نماید امیدوارم جواب سوالو گرفته باشی

----------


## Win_gold

> من در شهری غیر از شهری که در آن در امتحانات سال سوم شرکت کرده ام زندگی می کنم آیا می توانم در شهر جدید در ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم ؟ به طور مثال دانش آموزی که در شهری زندگی می کرده که منطقه دو محسوب می شده و در امتحانات نهایی شرکت نموده جهت شرکت در ترمیم معدل باید در شهر دیگر نیز که منطقه دو محسوب می شود در این طرح شرکت نماید و در شهرهای منطقه سه یا یک نمیتواند شرکت نماید امیدوارم جواب سوالو گرفته باشی


ممنونم بله گرفتم. فقط يك ابهامي موند،تو شهري كه الان هستم هم ميتونم ثبت نام كنم هم تو ترميم معدل شركت كنم؟ يعني نيازي نيست برم شهرستان اصلا؟بازم ممنونم.

----------


## God_of_war

> ممنونم بله گرفتم. فقط يك ابهامي موند،تو شهري كه الان هستم هم ميتونم ثبت نام كنم هم تو ترميم معدل شركت كنم؟ يعني نيازي نيست برم شهرستان اصلا؟بازم ممنونم.


اگه خونده باشی کامنتمو نوشته دانش اموز منطقه ۱ میتونه تو منطقه ۱ شرکت کنه حالا هر شهری میخواد باشه فقط منطقه ۱ باشه منطقه ۲ هم تو هر شهری که منطقه ۲ هست میتونه شرکت کنه منطقه ۳ هم تو شهرهای منطقه ۳.

----------


## God_of_war

> دوستان اگر كسي ميدونه بگه لطفاً..من تو شهرستان سراب ديپلم گرفتم كه منطقه ٣ هست. الان ميتونم  تو  جلفا ترميم معدل شركت كنم؟ يعني هم مدرسه بزرگسالان جلفا ثبت نام كنم هم امتحان ها رو جلفا بدم؟


خوب اگه هر دو منطقه منطقه ۳ است میتونی دیگه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Churchill

با توجه به آمار معدل 20 هم ضرر میکنه و نکته دوم اینه که معدل داره تاثیر مثبت میشه پس لازم نیست 200 تومن ضرر کنید و 1 ماه تمام شاید هم بیشتر رو وسط بازه زمانی  کنکور بری ترمیم که آخرش هیچ بجاش درصد هات رو ببر بالا که اگه درصد هات بالا بود  به احتمال یک در میلیون که قطعی شد (نمیشه)بتونی داد و بیداد کنی همه هم پشتت در میان و داد همه در میاد و اون موقع بیشتر هم دیده میشه
وزارت بهداشت هم پارسال یا قبل ترش(نمیدونم از کی شنیدم دقیقا) برای آزمون های تخصص که تاثیر معدل داده بودن با قلدری فشار آورد به سازمان سنجش که تاثیر معدل رو برداره اونم برداشت و بعد از دو روز جواب ها رو بدون تاثیر معدل گذاشت رو سایت

----------


## Mehran1378

مثبتش ميكنيم ايشالا كه نيازي نداشته باشين
حتما به كمپين دكتر سبطي بپيوندين

----------


## Janvaljan

همه چیز به کنار ، سال 94 یه عده از بچه ها ترمیم کردن ، در اوج نامردی نمرات ترمیمی به سنجش فرستاده نشده بود...با همون نمرات دیپلمشون کارنامشون اومد ، وقتی هم اعتراض کردن ، هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد. کلا باید برای مثبت شدن تلاش کنیم ، نشد بعد به ترمیم فکر کنیم.

----------


## Win_gold

> همه چیز به کنار ، سال 94 یه عده از بچه ها ترمیم کردن ، در اوج نامردی نمرات ترمیمی به سنجش فرستاده نشده بود...با همون نمرات دیپلمشون کارنامشون اومد ، وقتی هم اعتراض کردن ، هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد. کلا باید برای مثبت شدن تلاش کنیم ، نشد بعد به ترمیم فکر کنیم.


من هم دقيقاً همين رو ميگم. ما تلاشمون رو كرديم و بعد از مناظره شايد مشخص بشه نهايتاً چه خواهد شد. من هم براي دي ماه برنامه دارم. انشاا...مثبت بشه. اگر نشد جهت ترميم اقدام ميكنم.

----------


## Win_gold

> مثبتش ميكنيم ايشالا كه نيازي نداشته باشين
> حتما به كمپين دكتر سبطي بپيوندين


من عضو كانال ايشون هستم ولي بايد انتظار هر چيزي رو تو اين مملكت داشت. حتي بُرد 15% مقابل 85% . اينجا ميزان رأي ملت نيست،خوشامد جيبِ آقايان هست.

----------


## Churchill

بحث 15 یا 85 درصد نیست باید ببینی نفع کی توشه 
یه عزیزی میگفت هر مسئولی دیدی  داره دم از عدالت و دزدی فلان کس و فلان نهاد میزنه و شکایت میکنه بدون سهمش رو ندادن
به عبارت دیگه دهنش پره که دم نمیزنه وگرنه این حجم از نفهمی غیر عادیه

----------


## Mehran1378

> من عضو كانال ايشون هستم ولي بايد انتظار هر چيزي رو تو اين مملكت داشت. حتي بُرد 15% مقابل 85% . اينجا ميزان رأي ملت نيست،خوشامد جيبِ آقايان هست.


ما تو لحظه زندگي ميكنيم نه گذشته يا آينده!!!
صد در صد تلاشمونو ميكنيم تا اينجا كه توجه خيلي از نماينده ها و امام جمعه ها رو جلب كرديم
سال ٩٥هم عده ي زيادي بودند كه فاز نااميدي و به نتيجه نرسيدن اعتراض مدني بچه ها رو ميدادن
درسته شرايط الان سخت تر شده ولي باز نااميد نباشيد

----------


## God_of_war

> مثبتش ميكنيم ايشالا كه نيازي نداشته باشين
> حتما به كمپين دكتر سبطي بپيوندين


داش شما که انقدر ادم نیکوکاری هستی یه دستی هم به دلار بکش :Yahoo (76):  همه چیز لغو تاثیر قطعی حاضره یه امضا شما مونده :Yahoo (35): ناموسا موضوع تاپیک رو میخونین نظر میدین یا فقط معدلشو خوندی اومدی ایشون راجب درساش سوال کرده نه راجب حواشی .من خودمم دوس دارم تاثیر مثبت شه ولی دیگه هر تاپیک میرم یه دونه از این حرفای ترمیم هست همیشه باید ع ن همه چیو در بیاریم گاهی وقتا احساس میکنم کل کله گنده های مجلس و اموزش و پرورش اینجان و نظر میدن  :Yahoo (4):  من خودم طرفدار مثبت بودن و اقای سبطی هستم ولی هر سخن جایی دارد و هر نقطه مکانی  :Yahoo (35):  ای شیخ ناراحت مشو  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Mehran1378

> داش شما که انقدر ادم نیکوکاری هستی یه دستی هم به دلار بکش همه چیز لغو تاثیر قطعی حاضره یه امضا شما موندهناموسا موضوع تاپیک رو میخونین نظر میدین یا فقط معدلشو خوندی اومدی ایشون راجب درساش سوال کرده نه راجب حواشی .من خودمم دوس دارم تاثیر مثبت شه ولی دیگه هر تاپیک میرم یه دونه از این حرفای ترمیم هست همیشه باید ع ن همه چیو در بیاریم گاهی وقتا احساس میکنم کل کله گنده های مجلس و اموزش و پرورش اینجان و نظر میدن  من خودم طرفدار مثبت بودن و اقای سبطی هستم ولی هر سخن جایی دارد و هر نقطه مکانی  ای شیخ ناراحت مشو


١-دلقك جاش تو سيركه
٢-با نظر شخصي خودم به استارتر گفتم كه مثبتش ميكنيم و ايشالا كه اصلا احتياج نميشه
٣-براي ذهني كه خودشو حقير ميدونه خيلي عجيبه اگ يه دانش آموز از لغو تاثير قطعي بگه و اونو يه نوع بلند پروازي ميدونه،ولي سال٩٥نشون داده شد كه بدون توجه به موارد بي ربط ديگ ميشه با يه اعتراض مدني به نتيجه رسيد
٤-هيچ ربطي به شوما نداره كه كامنت بنده چي بوده،كامنت خطاب به استارتر هست سرت تو كار خودت باشه،زياد تعيين تكليف هم نكن

----------


## God_of_war

> ١-دلقك جاش تو سيركه
> ٢-با نظر شخصي خودم به استارتر گفتم كه مثبتش ميكنيم و ايشالا كه اصلا احتياج نميشه
> ٣-براي ذهني كه خودشو حقير ميدونه خيلي عجيبه اگ يه دانش آموز از لغو تاثير قطعي بگه و اونو يه نوع بلند پروازي ميدونه،ولي سال٩٥نشون داده شد كه بدون توجه به موارد بي ربط ديگ ميشه با يه اعتراض مدني به نتيجه رسيد
> ٤-هيچ ربطي به شوما نداره كه كامنت بنده چي بوده،كامنت خطاب به استارتر هست سرت تو كار خودت باشه،زياد تعيين تكليف هم نكن


 خدا نکشتت شیطون بلا  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (76):  باز که فاز گنده بودن گرفتی  :Yahoo (35):  اول از همه باید تاثیر اون گلی که میزنی رو ذهنت رو لغو کنیم :Yahoo (65):  اگه خصومت شخصی یا حرفی برا گفتن داری بیا خصوصی حرف بزنیم من توهین نکردم  عزیز  :Yahoo (1):  حرفایی میزنی که هیچ ربطی به تاپیک نداره :Yahoo (1):  سرم تو کار خودمه اگه سرم تو کار تو بود که وضعت این نبود  :Yahoo (82):  از ادمینم عذر میخوام بابت کامنتای بی ربط این تاپیک که ایجاد شد  :Y (705):

----------


## Mehran1378

> خدا نکشتت شیطون بلا  باز که فاز گنده بودن گرفتی  اول از همه باید تاثیر اون گلی که میزنی رو ذهنت رو لغو کنیم اگه خصومت شخصی یا حرفی برا گفتن داری بیا خصوصی حرف بزنیم من توهین نکردم  عزیز  حرفایی میزنی که هیچ ربطی به تاپیک نداره سرم تو کار خودمه اگه سرم تو کار تو بود که وضعت این نبود  از ادمینم عذر میخوام بابت کامنتای بی ربط این تاپیک که ایجاد شد


کم بخور و همیشه بخور
خصومت شخصی؟آخه سیرابی فوقش میتونی یه بچه 4ساله فضول باشی که میشه با یه کشیده نشوندش سرجاش!
بشین سرجات

----------


## God_of_war

> کم بخور و همیشه بخور
> خصومت شخصی؟آخه سیرابی فوقش میتونی یه بچه 4ساله فضول باشی که میشه با یه کشیده نشوندش سرجاش!
> بشین سرجات


 :Yahoo (50):  دادا مشکلی داری بیا پی وی حلش کنیم اره من بچه 4 ساله فعلا اونی که به خودش ر ی ده تویی عزیز  :Y (453): جرات پی ام دادنم نداری :Yahoo (76):  من اگه جواب انچنانی نمیدم به خاطر قوانین سایته نمیخوام اخراج شم و اکانت دیگه باز کنم و از این داستانا...پس یا بیا پی وی یا وقتمو نگیر  :Y (689):

----------


## unlucky

:troll (18):

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

دوستان من با دیپلم تجربی میخوام ریاضی کنکور بدم و ترمیم هم میخوام بکنم. کسی میدونه غیر از عمومی های و شیمی که مشترکه تکلیف ریاضی و فیزیک چی میشه ؟

----------


## sahaaaaaar

مدارک لازم برای ترمیم معدل چیه؟؟ عکس و کپی شناسنامه و کارنامه و پرونده تحصیلی و... از این چیزا میخوان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## rezamh

سلام.ترمیم معدل واسه دی ماه کی و کجا و چجوری باید ثبت نام کنیم؟ممنون میشم جواب بدین

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> سلام.ترمیم معدل واسه دی ماه کی و کجا و چجوری باید ثبت نام کنیم؟ممنون میشم جواب بدین


من یه جایی خوندم یک ماهه قبل باید بری مدرسه بزرگسالان وثبت نام کنی

----------


## alpha155

دوسستان نمیشه خرداد سال بعد(98) ترمیم شرکت کرد تو دی  نمیتونم به دلایلی اگه میشه جواب بدین مهمه

----------

